# Texture wall or ceiling first?



## Bud Cline (Mar 12, 2006)

I would stomp the ceiling first and let it dry completely then shield the wall when I did it. If anything gets past the shield it can be (lightly) wiped from the ceiling with a sponge.


----------



## 95025 (Nov 14, 2010)

What Bud said.

Stuff falls down. If bits & pieces fall off your wall (which they will) they won't fall on the finished ceiling.


----------



## titanoman (Nov 27, 2011)

Ceiling first as already mentioned you don't want ceiling mud falling back onto your finished walls. Other than that it does'nt matter.


----------

